# WTF!? Yahoo ID's now requiring a CC# & .50cent?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

So I wanted to check out some yahoo groups and needed to sign up then during the sign up it says it needs a CC# to verify age of majority and then charge your CC 50cents either for some fee or verification. 

Since when did this happen? I remember years ago yahoo was not this complicated for an account.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sounds like you hit a spoof/spam site, not the real Yahoo. or I could be wrong.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I thought it was the US of A Yahoo sign up when I signed up that showed that but then the CDN version showed that. I think you're right it could have been a spam/spoof site as when I went to Flickr and did the yahoo sign up I did not see that message then.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds scamish to me, you should report that site.


----------

